# zex 55 dry & timing?



## mx702 (May 10, 2003)

ok, my car will not idle at 800 rpms with the tps unplugged. so when i install my zex kit and the timing is wrong, what will be the signs of that. will the car just run lean ( i have a a/f guage)? Oh and yes i turned the idle screw, does nothing stays at about 1200 rpms. please help me, i want to spray tomarrow and i dont want to blow the new motor up.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

what is your timing set at b?


----------



## mx702 (May 10, 2003)

about 17-18


----------



## mx702 (May 10, 2003)

I put the timing at 15 deg. I just have one more qustion, the zex kit i got came off a civic si (99 i think) will it work?


----------



## mx702 (May 10, 2003)

which wire on tps do i use?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you use the middle wire...i have zex and a 95 200sx se....so the middle wire is the signal wire....i dunno bout yours.....


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

general rule of thumb with a wet kit is 1 degree for every 25hp shot... im not sure about the dry kit... id think it would be about the same. if you have any doubts about that thing running lean when you spray, DO NOT SPRAY.a dry kit is already lean by nature and youll blow it for sure.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

i thought u were suppose to retard your timing with nitrous?


----------



## mx702 (May 10, 2003)

i'm running the 65 shot at 15 degres timming, no problems yet


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> *general rule of thumb with a wet kit is 1 degree for every 25hp shot... im not sure about the dry kit... id think it would be about the same. if you have any doubts about that thing running lean when you spray, DO NOT SPRAY.a dry kit is already lean by nature and youll blow it for sure. *


edit-- to clear any confusion, RETARD one degree for every 25 shot of nitrous.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

mx702 said:


> *i'm running the 65 shot at 15 degres timming, no problems yet *


 im running a 75 shot and my timing gets retarded by 3.3 degrees, any less than that and i get detonation...


----------



## mx702 (May 10, 2003)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> *im running a 75 shot and my timing gets retarded by 3.3 degrees, any less than that and i get detonation... *




Do you have upgraded injectors, or fuel pump? I would love a 75 shot!!!!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

nope, stock injectors and pump. kicks ass. im going direct port very soon and ill upgrade the pump then...


----------



## mx702 (May 10, 2003)

well, 65 shot at 15 deg is a bad idea. i burt #1 cylinder the other night. may sell or go turbo.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

isnt 15 degrees considered advanced for you guys? i run mine retarded about 3 degrees when i spray.


----------



## mx702 (May 10, 2003)

15 deg. is stock


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

oh, ok. then thats where your problem lies. for every 25 shot you should retard timing by one degree.


----------



## mx702 (May 10, 2003)

yep, hard headed
but very fast!!!!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i run mine totally advanced n/a and then my msd retards it however many degrees i want it to for when im spraying. about 15 bottles at 75 shot so far.


----------



## mx702 (May 10, 2003)

i used about two bottles before mine went out. i know now it is very important to retard the timming. hard lesson!!!


----------



## mx702 (May 10, 2003)

this is your motor on nitrous.................any questions?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ouch...


----------

